# the smallest slam-dunk winner??



## flip-flop (May 17, 2005)

enybody know who was the smallest player who has won the slam dunk contest in NBA history? 

(And how tall was he?) 

And one more question: can Damon Stoudamire dunk (anyone saw him?)?


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

webb


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Spud Webb was the smallest, and I believe he was 5' 7''. And no Damon can't dunk.


----------



## Primetime23 (Feb 3, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> Spud Webb was the smallest, and I believe he was 5' 7''. And no Damon can't dunk.


when Damon was in Toronto i remember reading in the paper that he can dunk even though he had not done it in a game before but that was years ago


----------



## crackman13 (May 20, 2005)

spudd webb 5'7''


----------



## djtoneblaze (Nov 22, 2004)

Damon Stoudamire DID dunk in a game once, in Toronto. I remember watching it (forgot who they were playing, I just remember that they were in Toronto).


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Blazer Freak said:


> Spud Webb was the smallest, and I believe he was 5' 7''. And no Damon can't dunk.



I'm sure Damon can dunk, or at least he could. I doubt there is anyone in the league who can't dunk.


----------



## Nate505 (Aug 22, 2003)

JNice said:


> I'm sure Damon can dunk, or at least he could. I doubt there is anyone in the league who can't dunk.


I don't think Boykins can, although it wouldn't competely shock me if he did. It would be really cool to see though.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Nate505 said:


> I don't think Boykins can, although it wouldn't competely shock me if he did. It would be really cool to see though.


yeah right, even mugsy bogues could dunk, so i am willing to bet that boykins can dunk. it's not like boykins is just short and relies purely on his skills to stay in the league, that dude is a freak athlete in his own right. did you know he could bench 300lbs? i read that somewhere a couple months ago. these guys are professional athletes man, most of them could probably dunk when they were 5'2 in grade six.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

I really doubt Boykins can dunk. Do you see how small he looks out there? What would his vertical have to be for him to be able to dunk? Even when he lays it up he doesn't jump that high.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Someone post that picture of Boykins attempting a dunk during warmups, please. That will show a lot..


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

> We've heard reports that Earl Boykins can dunk at 5-5. Can you confirm this from your days with him on the Clippers?
> Miles: "On a good day, I think he can. He can definitely grab the rim, I know that much. And on a good day, I'll bet he can turn it over and dunk it."


http://www.nba.com/allaccess/miles_interview_040115.html



> Earl Boykins can dunk. Scott Brooks can't.


http://www.modestobee.com/columnists/vanderbeek/story/8104643p-8961121c.html


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

He still can't dunk. He could only grab the rim. Darius Miles said he knows he can grab the rim but that's it. In the pic we see Boykins touching the rim but he misssed the dunk.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Franco 5 said:


> He still can't dunk. He could only grab the rim. Darius Miles said he knows he can grab the rim but that's it. In the pic we see Boykins touching the rim but he misssed the dunk.


alright, he can't dunk, that's why the article was called "boykins can dunk, brooks can't". gotcha. :none: and i'm sure that's why darius says that he's seen boykins dunk, right?

the evidence is right there, did you click on the links or not? and say boykins missed the dunk in that pic, you think that maybe on a good day or maybe on a second try that he would miss that dunk?


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

That's some crazy **** Boykins is pulling!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Franco 5 said:


> I really doubt Boykins can dunk. Do you see how small he looks out there? What would his vertical have to be for him to be able to dunk? Even when he lays it up he doesn't jump that high.


I don't doubt it. I knew a kid in HS that could dunk and he was only 5'7" and Boykins is a world class athlete at his size. Of course he isn't going to be dunking on people, but i'm sure if given a few attempts he could.


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

the smallest guy to ever win the slam dunk title was spud webb. he was 5' 7''. and im pretty sure the dunk he did was the statue of liberty


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

http://www.spudwebb.net/pictures.html


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Spud might even have been shorter than listed. I've seen him put at 5'6.

Speaking of short guys who used to dunk, remember Terell Brandon? Little guy at 5'11 - first dunked at 5'8. 

Hell, I first dunked at 5'8, so it's definitely doable.

Don't know about Muggsy though - he used to climb up guys, but I don't recall him ever actually dunking it. I doubt it. 

A guy I played with in CC ball was able to sky at 5'8 or 5'9 - saw him once throw a nasty one on a fastbreak where he looked like Dee Brown, but without the hide your eyes part. Just brought it waaaaay back and boom!


----------

